# Driver licence



## mdior (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello. I lived in Duesseldorf 8 years ago, and the time I took driver licence there . I live in Middle east now, and found I lost original driver license was issued in Duesseldorf . I already have licence of UAE , but I might need licence of EU

How can I apply for reissuing it?? 
German Consulate of general , any country???
Or I have to visit Duesseldorf again??

Please give me advice please..

Thanku


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

mdior said:


> Hello. I lived in Duesseldorf 8 years ago, and the time I took driver licence there . I live in Middle east now, and found I lost original driver license was issued in Duesseldorf . I already have licence of UAE , but I might need licence of EU
> 
> How can I apply for reissuing it??
> German Consulate of general , any country???
> ...


Hi,
no idea whether you speak German, but here the link: BMVBS - Rechte und Pflichen-Häufig gestellte Fragen zum Führerschein
Basically you should just contact the authority that issued your license in the first place.


----------



## mdior (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi.. thank you. very much for the answer.
I don't speak german..
i will ck the link ,,thanktu


----------

